
Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Names - amjd
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-names/
======
byoung2
I can attest to the frustration of having forms expect first middle last. My
daughter has 4 names, and we were forced to concatenate 2 of them to fit the
form. I can only imagine what Filipina singer Sheree must go through (real
name Cherry Hazel Sweet Fae Bautista Agustin).

